# good CRPG's for MS DOS, retro pc games in general



## black (May 4, 2017)

looking for any suggestions for classic rpgs for DOS and whatnot, or just any suggestion for old school games at all. emulators are free so its all I play. been really getting into dos games lately and ive played the Eye of the Beholder series intermittently, tried to start Menzobarrenzan but didn't have time to keep playing. even started Kings Quest 1. I know there are plenty of strange hidden gems for DOS so let me know if you guys know of em.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 4, 2017)

oh man, this is totally my specialty right now. been collecting tons of shit i missed when i was younger so here's just a few off the top of my head:

Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
Icewind Dale 1 & 2
Planetscape Torment
Might and Magic Series
Arcanum
Nox
divinity

if you're not aware of gog.com, you should really check them out, tons of old games that can be had for very cheap.

oh, and are you playing these on a laptop or phone? cause magic dosbox for android is amazing...


----------



## duderino (May 4, 2017)

Nice thread. I just got an older laptop and am looking for games to put on it. So far, all I have on there is the first Fallout. I just found out about gog earlier today. I never played the Baldur's Gate games, so I'll probably check those out.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 4, 2017)

https://classicreload.com/


----------



## creature (May 5, 2017)

the original BattleZone..

the great great grrat great granddaddy of all real-time 3D & VR environments...

reminds me of the days of 12mhz processors, EMM 386, CGA mono, Hercules graphic adapters for text only screens, & 10, count 'em, -megabyte- HDDs..

my brain goes creeeaakkk...


----------



## Brother X (May 5, 2017)

Of course, all the old iD software stuff, like Doom, Quake, Quake 2, Hexen, Heretic.


----------



## creature (May 5, 2017)

but battlezone is fucking *great*..

plus.. i have an old dos version of the I Ching, which is fucking *wonderfull*..

been trying to track down the author for decades..
no luck, but she did a real honor to it, IMHO.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 5, 2017)

@black was looking mainly for rpgs, but if he wants other suggestions i have a huge list of gog games and other dos and early windows games worth playing.


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

ya know @Matt Derrick , I played through some stuff from gog like Neverwinter Nights back in the day and a way more recently Baldur's Date 1 but like, it was before I was a D&D fanatic, specifically a fanatic for Forgotten Realms, and I had no clue it was even associated with D&D? cuz I was a dudebro playing in pop punk and metalcore bands??? and I played through them in like a weird haze of drugs and ignorance and I remember none of it. need to go back and do that. I really really wanna play Icewind Dale but something really turns me off now about the way you move around in that game, the whole Baldurs Gate group movement, tactical stuff just feels so impersonal to me ya know? but Neverwinter Nights was a little better about it. I just recently found Legend of Grimrock and I creamed because the Eye of the Beholder series is kind of my fav.


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

also I would like to give Diablo 2 an honorary mention. replaying it currently with my wife, but its not as old as other games mentioned


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

I would also like to throw in that Wasteland is fuckin awesome. Snake Vargus for life


----------



## duderino (May 5, 2017)

black said:


> I would also like to throw in that Wasteland is fuckin awesome. Snake Vargus for life


I've played Wasteland 2 and love it. I want to check out the first one now. I'll probably start playing it later today since it's on that free site mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

I didn't even know there was a Wasteland 2 til like 3 days ago im stoked


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

also any suggestions for adventure games would be cool. good point and clicks, text, everything


----------



## wizehop (May 5, 2017)

How old is old? I'd say get the snes emulator and play "Crono Trigger"....easily one of my favorite rpg's of all time. "Final Fantasy 7" is also on the epic scale.


----------



## black (May 5, 2017)

wizehop said:


> How old is old? I'd say get the snes emulator and play "Crono Trigger"....easily one of my favorite rpg's of all time. "Final Fantasy 7" is also on the epic scale.


Chrono Trigger is in my top 5 SNES games already! also Tales of Phantasia is p good. believe it or not im barely a Final Fantasy fan and (what im about to say is pure heresy to final fantasy fans) my favorite FF game was the first MMO they had put out which I think was FFXI?


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 5, 2017)

black said:


> (what im about to say is pure heresy to final fantasy fans) my favorite FF game was the first MMO they had put out which I think was FFXI?



We can't be friends. 

Kidding of course, but still, whoa.


----------



## wizehop (May 5, 2017)

black said:


> Chrono Trigger is in my top 5 SNES games already! also Tales of Phantasia is p good. believe it or not im barely a Final Fantasy fan and (what im about to say is pure heresy to final fantasy fans) my favorite FF game was the first MMO they had put out which I think was FFXI?



Dude Im not an FF fan either but 7 is pure magic...


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2017)

black said:


> I didn't even know there was a Wasteland 2 til like 3 days ago im stoked



unfortunately you'll need a high end machine to play it.


----------



## jojoofu (May 6, 2017)

elder scrolls 2 : daggerfall runs in dos. you can still play it with dos box.


----------



## AAAutin (May 6, 2017)

black said:


> I played through some stuff from gog like Neverwinter Nights back in the day and a way more recently Baldur's Date 1 but like, it was before I was a D&D fanatic, specifically a fanatic for Forgotten Realms



You fuck with those Gold Box games, though?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 6, 2017)

jojoofu said:


> elder scrolls 2 : daggerfall runs in dos. you can still play it with dos box.



interestingly, someone is re-writing daggerfall to work in the unity engine, and it looks fucking sweet:

http://www.dfworkshop.net

not quite finished, but they're making great progress.


----------



## black (May 8, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> You fuck with those Gold Box games, though?


absolutely


----------



## black (May 8, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> interestingly, someone is re-writing daggerfall to work in the unity engine, and it looks fucking sweet:
> 
> http://www.dfworkshop.net
> 
> not quite finished, but they're making great progress.


yeah im pretty excited for that. I love dos, it overloads my brain with chunky, ridiculous goodness, but unity will definitely run the game better without any random hangups (or at least I think so, unity isn't without its flaws)


----------



## syrinyx (May 11, 2017)

EphemeralStick said:


> We can't be friends.
> 
> Kidding of course, but still, whoa.


@black don't know a damn thing about FF ignore that mess 

(credentials: I am the wife mentioned previously lol)


----------



## syrinyx (May 11, 2017)

I know that Baldur's Gate and all its sister games are considered classics, but to me the learning curve was sort of frustrating at first, and then the constant pausing of the game to direct all the action was tedious and killed the immersion factor. Maybe you get used to it, but I was too impatient.


----------



## syrinyx (May 11, 2017)

If anybody here is looking for some sweet point and click adventure action there's nothing that tops the secret of monkey island. I also highly recommend Grim Fandango, the sam & max games, King's Quest for the very patient, leisure suit larry, and of course if you're looking for an experience unlike any other in a point & click you absolutely cannot miss Myst but it's been lauded so widely it feels pointless to mention. Play it. Play it goddamn it.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 11, 2017)

@syrinyx Baldurs Gate is one of those games that gets easier the more you play it. You're right about the learning curve, it is not a very forgiving game. I'm currently working on a run of it with a Ranger as my main which is really the only way to go. Since it's game over should your main die its better for them to use projectile weapons and act more as a support character.

Clerics and Mages are way too squishy. Rangers will start to learn healing spells as you progress through the game which is helpful as fuck. Druids are also a good choice however they are restricted from using Bows which are the best projectile weapons in the game, not counting spells.

I am mildly obsessed with that game haha.


----------

